# AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark



## Aquinus (Jan 7, 2014)

The latest version of AIDA seems to have a GPGPU benchmark. Like any other benchmark, let's pull together some numbers and start making some magic!

If you would be so kind to include a screenshot plus the table code, I will throw the results into this table for all to see and use. 

Thanks to a recommendation by @kn00tcn, here is a table string template:

```
TYPE|MODEL|PHYSICALCHIPS|CORESSHADINGUNITS|SMCU|MHZ|MEMREAD|MEMWRITE|MEMCOPY|SPFLOPS|DPFLOPS|24BITIOPS|32BITIOPS|64BITIOPS|SPJULIA|DPMANDEL
```

Note: *Please format the data yourself. I will not do it for you, so please don't only provide a screenshot. Thanks!*

So, lets collect some data, shall we? For SCIENCE!



Type|Hardware name|Physical CPUs/GPUs|Total cores|Total compute units (GPU) or threads (CPU)|Core clock (Mhz)|Memory Read (MB/s)|Memory Write (MB/s)|Memory Copy (MB/s)|SP FLOPS (GFLOPS)|DP Flops (GFLOPS)|24-bit int IOPS (GIOPS)|32-bit int IOPS (GIOPS)|64-bit int IOPS (GIOPS)|SP Julia (FPS)|DP Mandel (FPS)
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 3820|1|4|8|4500|53558|62302|53341|130.2|75.83|76.24|75.65|17.05|118.6|62.83
2 GPUs|AMD Radeon HD 6870|2|2240|28|920|12289|11641|204820|3217|Not Supported|800.3|800.3|161.4|450.2|Not Supported
x64 CPU|AMD A6-3500|1|3|3|3450|23111|18677|18040|82.33|41.17|26.35|26.35|9.94|33.09|17.66
1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 285|1|240|30|648|7102|7006|124983|687.3|86.04|681.3|137.6|30.96|152.5|19.77
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 4770k|1|4|8|4500|30431|31185|27484|572.8|286.1|143.5|143.4|35.67|173.8|89.03
GPU|nVidia GTX 770 2GB|1|1536|8|1189|12088|11812|173079|3321|157.1|628.7|628.6|157.1|593.6|40.05
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 2670QM|1|4|8|2200|19770|20555|19681|169.7|84.72|88.10|88.09|22.01|70.05|36.64
1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 570M|1|336|7|575|5149|5166|57097|692.6|58.10|233.8|233.7|57.77|132.7|16.52
x64 CPU|Intel Core i5 3570K|1|4|4|4500|23957|24608|23215|283.9|142.0|141.6|141.6|35.52|110.7|61.43
1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680|1|1536|8|1058|12087|11921|150138|2968|140.4|561.8|561.8|140.4|497.7|35.79
x64 CPU | Intel i7 2600k | 1 | 4 | 8 | 4600 | trial version | 24598| 23359 | trial version | 145.1 | 144.8 | 144.8 | 36.25 | Trial Version | 64.3
1 GPU | Nvidia GTX780 ti | 1 | 2880 | 15 | 1274 | 6310 | Trial Version | 271714  | 5724 GFLOPS | 297.2 | 1175 | Trial Version | 292.5 | 1025 | Trial Version
x64 CPU|Intel Xeon E3 1220|1|4|4|3100|TRIAL|20571|19562|TRIAL|97.59|97.37|97.36|24.44|TRIAL|42.21
1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti|1|192|4|900|6113|TRIAL|70735|684.6|57.37|229.8|TRIAL|57.04|130|TRIAL
x86 CPU|AMD Athlon XP 3000+|1|1|1|2166|2537|2330|2361|8.62|4.31|1.69|1.64|0.36|2.99|1.36
Q9550|1|4|4|3570|9395|8903|8761|114.2|57.09|57.09|57.09|14.27|48.92|25.82
1 GPU|Nvidia GTX 780|1|4|2304|1202|11965|11885|231119|4618|223.7|915.8|915.8|192.8|878.4|58.52
x64 CPU|Intel i7 3770k|1|4|8|4600|28731|36305|31129|290.6|145.5|144.9|144.9|36.31|121.2|64.23
2 GPUs|nVIDIA 560Ti|2|768|16|875|9030|8326|215508|2660|223.5|893.9|893.9|222.3|504.5|62.81
X64 CPU|Intel Core i7 950|1|4|8|4273|30331|24702|30328|135.5|67.75|67.42|67.49|33.82|70.27|34.16
2 GPUs|Nvidia GTX 780|2|4608|24|901|12130|12033|435708|7514|364.7|1493|1493|314.7|1432|94.64
X64 CPU|Intel Core i7 4770K|1|4|8|4400|32474|41603|35923|562.9|281.4|140.8|140.8|35.18|174.5|93.41
Gpu|Amd 7970|1|2048|32|1000|3272|trial|235123|4256|1060|4253|trial|202.7|625.2|trial
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 720QM|1|4|8|2800|15308|12734|14157|55.28|27.65|27.65|27.60|13.80|26.45|12.89
1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GT 240M|1|48|6|1210|3209|2909|20866|115.9|Not Supported|114.9|22.93|5.31|24.20|Not Supported
x64 CPU|Intel Pentium E2160|1|2|2|1800|4766|3656|3904|28.89|14.45|14.45|14.45|3.61|10.90|5.63
1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GT 430|1|96|2|1400|408.3|327.4|21096|266.5|22.37|89.47|89.48|22.27|48.70|6.22
2 GPUs|AMD R7 250+7850K|2|896|14|1100/720|16981|16625|52420|1579|98.71|1579|316.1|75.21|311.8|32.18
x64 CPU|AMD A10-7850K|1|4|4|4200|21621|11726|20375|133.8|67.03|33.51|33.51|4.15|35.55|18.27
x64 CPU|Intel i7 4770|1|4|8|4134|trial version|36489|33370| trial version |262.9|131.9|131.9|32.88|Trial Version|87.75
1 GPU|Nvidia GTX780|1|2304|15|1267|12752|Trial Version|245354 MB/s|4810 GFLOPS|233.5|955.5|Trial Version|201.4|916.5|Trial Version
x64 CPU | Intel i7 4770 | 1 | 4 | 8 | 4134 | trial version | 36489 | 33370 | trial version | 262,9 | 131.9 | 131.9 | 32.88 | Trial Version | 87.75FPS
1 GPU | Nvidia GTX780 | 1 | 2304 | 15 | 1267 | 12752 | Trial Version | 245354 | 4810 | 233.5 | 955.5 | Trial Version | 201.4 | 916.5 | Trial Version
x86 CPU|Intel Pentium 4|1|1|2|2800|3123|3095|3089|11.23|5.61|3.06|3.06|0.37|4.63|2.34
x86 CPU|Intel Pentium 4|1|1|1|2000|1952|2057|1903|6.97|3.68|3.84|3.84|0.18|3.32|1.77
X64 CPU|Intel Core i7-3930k|1|6|12|4704.4|66361|70235|63530|445.5|222.8|222.3|222.3|55.73|186.0|98.63
2 GPU|Nvidia GTX 780|2|4608|12|1254|23518|22229|505482|9513|472.4|1911|1911|477.1|1801|122.3
1 GPU|AMD Radeon HD 6770|1|800|16|960|5451|5328|62343|1231|Not Supported|304.4|304.5|61.30|170.7|Not Supported
x64 CPU|AMD Phenom II X4 955BE|1|4|4|3740|20880|11178|17634|119.6|59.80|38.28|38.28|14.44|47.57|24.23
x64 CPU|AMD Athlon 5350|1|4|4|2050|8622|4705|7799|63.46|16.36|30.79|30.77|4.02|26.12|11.71
1 GPU|AMD Radeon R3|1|128|2|600|3525|4727|9140|153.2|9.57|153.1|30.62|7.29|29.94|3.10


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 7, 2014)

For CPU:
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 3820|1|4|8|4500|53558|62302|53341|130.2|75.83|76.24|75.65|17.05|118.6|62.83

For GPUs:
2 GPUs|AMD Radeon HD 6870|2|2240|28|920|12289|11641|204820|3217|Not Supported|800.3|800.3|161.4|450.2|Not Supported


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 8, 2014)

CPU:
x64 CPU|AMD A6-3500|1|3|3|3450|23111|18677|18040|82.33|41.17|26.35|26.35|9.94|33.09|17.66

GPU:
1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 285|1|240|30|648|7102|7006|124983|687.3|86.04|681.3|137.6|30.96|152.5|19.77


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2014)

CPU:
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 4770k|1|4|8|4500|30431|31185|27484|572.8|286.1|143.5|143.4|35.67|173.8|89.03

GPU:
GTX 770 2GB|1|1536|8|1189|12088|11812|173079|3321|157.1|628.7|628.6|157.1|593.6|40.05


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 8, 2014)

does opencl performance change across driver versions like dx & ogl do?

cpu turbo enabled makes the core clock numbers misleading, you can have turbo even with all your cores active in many applications






CPU:
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 2670QM|1|4|8|2200|19770|20555|19681|169.7|84.72|88.10|88.09|22.01|70.05|36.64

GPU:
1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 570M|1|336|7|575|5149|5166|57097|692.6|58.10|233.8|233.7|57.77|132.7|16.52


we should make some text that users can copy to make it easier

*TYPE|MODEL|PHYSICALCHIPS|CORESSHADINGUNITS|SMCU|MHZ|MEMREAD|MEMWRITE|MEMCOPY|SPFLOPS|DPFLOPS|24BITIOPS|32BITIOPS|64BITIOPS|SPJULIA|DPMANDEL*

each item is 1 word no symbols so you can double click to select it for editing


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 8, 2014)

x64 CPU|Intel Core i5 3570K|1|4|4|4500|23957|24608|23215|283.9|142.0|141.6|141.6|35.52|110.7|61.43

1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680|1|1536|8|1058|12087|11921|150138|2968|140.4|561.8|561.8|140.4|497.7|35.79

Thanks!


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 8, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> we should make some text that users can copy to make it easier
> 
> *TYPE|MODEL|PHYSICALCHIPS|CORESSHADINGUNITS|SMCU|MHZ|MEMREAD|MEMWRITE|MEMCOPY|SPFLOPS|DPFLOPS|24BITIOPS|32BITIOPS|64BITIOPS|SPJULIA|DPMANDEL*
> 
> each item is 1 word no symbols so you can double click to select it for editing



Excellent suggestion. It has been added to the OP. 

The table has been updated.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2014)

Does cpu matter in the benchmarks?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> Does cpu matter in the benchmarks?



not really but kinda fun to compare


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> Does cpu matter in the benchmarks?





kn00tcn said:


> not really but kinda fun to compare



It's just for comparison purposes. It's worth comparing CPUs to CPUs imho. Comparing CPUs to GPUs isn't quite fair.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 8, 2014)

x64 CPU | Intel i7 2600k | 1 | 4 | 8 | 4600mhz | trial version | 24598MB/s | 23359MB/s | trial version | 145,1 GFLOPS | 144.8 GIOPS | 144.8 GIOPS | 36.25 GIOPS | Trial Version | 64.3FPS

1 GPU | Nvidia GTX780 ti | 1 | 2880 | 15 | 1274mhz | 6310 MB/s | Trial Version | 271714 MB/s | 5724 GFLOPS | 297.2 GFLOPS | 1175 GIOPS | Trial Version | 292.5GIOPS | 1025 FPS | Trial Version


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> It's just for comparison purposes. It's worth comparing CPUs to CPUs imho. Comparing CPUs to GPUs isn't quite fair.


Why I asked was because I have my 7970 in a celeron machine for troubleshooting, but if I was going to do a benchmark I might want to put a beefier overclocked cpu in there. Or would the celeron not limit me.


----------



## Frick (Jan 8, 2014)

x64 CPU|Intel Xeon E3 1220|1|4|4|3100|TRIAL|20571|19562|TRIAL|97.59|97.37|97.36|24.44|TRIAL|42.21

1 GPU|Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti|1|192|4|900|6113|TRIAL|70735|684.6|57.37|229.8|TRIAL|57.04|130|TRIAL


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 8, 2014)

x86 CPU|AMD Athlon XP 3000+|1|1|1|2166|2537|2330|2361|8.62|4.31|1.69|1.64|0.36|2.99|1.36


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 9, 2014)

Updated. Try to stick with just the numbers, the units aren't important since the table header already has them.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 9, 2014)

a barton eh? i can test a 2.4ghz OC mobile barton on xp32



james888 said:


> Why I asked was because I have my 7970 in a celeron machine for troubleshooting, but if I was going to do a benchmark I might want to put a beefier overclocked cpu in there. Or would the celeron not limit me.



what kind of celeron, as in, what model & year/bios date of motherboard? i'm planning to go 7970/280x/290 but with a P5Q-E mobo with a bios from 2008


----------



## Nordic (Jan 9, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> a barton eh? i can test a 2.4ghz OC mobile barton on xp32
> 
> 
> what kind of celeron, as in, what model & year/bios date of motherboard? i'm planning to go 7970/280x/290 but with a P5Q-E mobo with a bios from 2008


Its an ivy bridge celeron g1620 2.7ghz, that I have overclocked to 2.8ghz because data loss is a non issue. Msi p67gd53 with bios from 2013.

I just decided to run the benchmark on my celeron anyways, and then on a beefier chip when I get the 7970 back where it belongs. See if there is a difference. Why not.

X64|Intel Celeron G1620|1|2|SMCU?|2800|trial|12955|12517|trial|22.07|43.95|43.95|64|11.05|trial|11.71
Gpu|Amd 7970|1|2048|SMCU?|1000|3272|trial|235123|4256|1060|4253|trial|202.7|625.2|trial






`


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Its an ivy bridge celeron g1620 2.7ghz, that I have overclocked to 2.8ghz because data loss is a non issue. Msi p67gd53 with bios from 2013.



ah dang, have you tried games on it? how cpu limited does it get? mine would be a Q9550 3.6ghz OC, which i guess i'll have to post the results here as well

would have 4870x2 gpgpu results but the vram has failed


----------



## Nordic (Jan 9, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> ah dang, have you tried games on it? how cpu limited does it get? mine would be a Q9550 3.6ghz OC, which i guess i'll have to post the results here as well
> 
> would have 4870x2 gpgpu results but the vram has failed


Pm'd as to not disrupt thread more.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 10, 2014)

how much variance are you all seeing between runs?


















the memory read in particular, but my test is done with no gfx driver so maybe every little UI update is taking up cpu usage

i'll put in my high numbers except the first mem read which was running while i closed the teamviewer connection, couldnt see anything close to 9500 since then so it must be a bad result

*x64 CPU|Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550|1|4|4|3570|9395|8903|8761|114.2|57.09|57.09|57.09|14.27|48.92|25.82
*
also seems like aida's cpuid is not as good as cpuz's, it's not displaying the load clocks






EDIT: OP, i think a couple entries need to be adjusted, the gtx770 doesnt list the brand so it's not part of the sorting, the 2600k is missing 'core' so it's also not in the right spot when sorting


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 10, 2014)

1 GPU|Nvidia GTX 780|1|4|2304|1202|11965|11885|231119|4618|223.7|915.8|915.8|192.8|878.4|58.52

x64 CPU|Intel i7 3770k|1|4|8|4600|28731|36305|31129|290.6|145.5|144.9|144.9|36.31|121.2|64.23


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 12, 2014)

Updated with new scores.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 12, 2014)

The number sorting seems to not recognize decimal points.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 12, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The number sorting seems to not recognize decimal points.


That's because the "sort" that javascript is doing is a string sort, not a numeric sort. Unfortunately it doesn't give me the option of what kind of sort to do. Nor would it work if numerical fields have strings in them.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 12, 2014)

2GPU|nVIDIA 560Ti|2|768|16|875|9030|8326|215508|2660|223.5|893.9|893.9|222.3|504.5|62.81


X64 CPU|Intel Core i7 950|1|4|8|4273|30331|24702|30328|135.5|67.75|67.42|67.49|33.82|70.27|34.16


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is my contribution:






2 GPUs|Nvidia GTX 780|2|4608|24|901|12130|12033|435708|7514|364.7|1493|1493|314.7|1432|94.64

X64 CPU|Intel Core i7 4770K|1|4|8|4400|32474|41603|35923|562.9|281.4|140.8|140.8|35.18|174.5|93.41


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 13, 2014)

Added new scores.

I pruned this one out because it was longer than the table.

```
G1620|1|2|SMCU?|2800|trial|12955|12517|trial|22.07|43.95|43.95|64|11.05|trial|11.71
```


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Added new scores.
> 
> I pruned this one out because it was longer than the table.
> 
> ...


Updated because I now see what SMCU is, and shortened the one in the quote.
X64|Celeron G1620|1|2|2|2800|trial|12955|12517|trial|22.07|43.95|43.95|64|11.05|trial|11.71
Gpu|Amd 7970|1|2048|32|1000|3272|trial|235123|4256|1060|4253|trial|202.7|625.2|trial


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> Updated because I now see what SMCU is, and shortened the one in the quote.
> X64|Celeron G1620|1|2|2|2800|trial|12955|12517|trial|22.07|43.95|43.95|64|11.05|trial|11.71
> Gpu|Amd 7970|1|2048|32|1000|3272|trial|235123|4256|1060|4253|trial|202.7|625.2|trial


The Celeron line is still one element too big. There is an extra | and some data somewhere.


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2014)

My old laptop

CPU:
x64 CPU|Intel Core i7 720QM|1|4|8|2800|15308|12734|14157|55.28|27.65|27.65|27.60|13.80|26.45|12.89
GPU:
1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GT 240M|1|48|6|1210|3209|2909|20866|115.9|Not Supported|114.9|22.93|5.31|24.20|Not Supported


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2014)

Old desktop






CPU:
x64 CPU|Intel Pentium E2160|1|2|2|1800|4766|3656|3904|28.89|14.45|14.45|14.45|3.61|10.90|5.63
GPU:
1 GPU|nVIDIA GeForce GT 430|1|96|2|1400|408.3|327.4|21096|266.5|22.37|89.47|89.48|22.27|48.70|6.22


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 5, 2014)

2 GPUs|AMD R7 250+7850K|2|896|14|1100/720|16981|16625|52420|1579|98.71|1579|316.1|75.21|311.8|32.18

x64 CPU|AMD A10-7850K|1|4|4|4200|21621|11726|20375|133.8|67.03|33.51|33.51|4.15|35.55|18.27


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 5, 2014)

XFX 290x 1
Benchmark                        Result  Run Time  Build Time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Memory Read                  11681 MB/s    813 ms           
- Pinned                     11681 MB/s      3 ms           
- Pageable                    5769 MB/s      5 ms           
Memory Write                 10332 MB/s    516 ms           
- Pinned                     10332 MB/s      3 ms           
- Pageable                    5532 MB/s      5 ms           
Memory Copy                 277099 MB/s   2891 ms           
- 15 MB Block               200745 MB/s      0 ms           
- 32 MB Block               243898 MB/s      0 ms           
- 64 MB Block               259735 MB/s      0 ms           
- 128 MB Block              265247 MB/s      1 ms           
- 256 MB Block              273125 MB/s      2 ms           
- 512 MB Block              277099 MB/s      4 ms           
Single-Precision FLOPS      6214 GFLOPS   8516 ms           
- float1                    6213 GFLOPS    708 ms      234 ms
- float2                    6087 GFLOPS    722 ms      157 ms
- float4                    6214 GFLOPS    708 ms      125 ms
- float8                    6211 GFLOPS    708 ms       62 ms
- float16                   6209 GFLOPS    708 ms       63 ms
Double-Precision FLOPS     776.8 GFLOPS  10093 ms           
- double1                  775.7 GFLOPS    709 ms      516 ms
- double2                  745.8 GFLOPS    737 ms      500 ms
- double4                  776.8 GFLOPS    708 ms      500 ms
- double8                  776.6 GFLOPS    708 ms      500 ms
- double16                 776.3 GFLOPS    708 ms      531 ms
24-bit Integer IOPS          6210 GIOPS   7719 ms           
- int1                       6204 GIOPS    709 ms       31 ms
- int2                       6210 GIOPS    708 ms       63 ms
- int4                       6210 GIOPS    708 ms       31 ms
- int8                       6208 GIOPS    708 ms       78 ms
- int16                      6209 GIOPS    708 ms       62 ms
32-bit Integer IOPS          2113 GIOPS   7891 ms           
- int1                       2113 GIOPS    520 ms     1703 ms
- int2                       2065 GIOPS    533 ms       47 ms
- int4                       2059 GIOPS    534 ms       62 ms
- int8                       2070 GIOPS    531 ms      156 ms
- int16                      2068 GIOPS    532 ms      125 ms
64-bit Integer IOPS         475.3 GIOPS  11110 ms           
- long1                     474.8 GIOPS    579 ms      829 ms
- long2                     475.3 GIOPS    578 ms       94 ms
- long4                     470.9 GIOPS    584 ms      172 ms
- long8                     377.4 GIOPS    728 ms      360 ms
- long16                    225.9 GIOPS    608 ms     1734 ms
Single-Precision Julia        987.1 FPS  10750 ms           
- float1 break                456.5 FPS    561 ms      469 ms
- float1 stay / unroll 3      769.7 FPS    665 ms       63 ms
- float2 stay / unroll 3      987.1 FPS    519 ms       78 ms
- float4 stay / unroll 3      774.8 FPS    661 ms       31 ms
- float1 stay / unroll 9      803.4 FPS    637 ms       62 ms
- float2 stay / unroll 9      932.9 FPS    549 ms       32 ms
- float4 stay / unroll 9      742.3 FPS    690 ms       94 ms
Double-Precision Mandel       122.3 FPS   9484 ms           
- double1 break                89.3 FPS    716 ms       63 ms
- double1 stay / unroll 3     113.8 FPS    562 ms       31 ms
- double2 stay / unroll 3     122.3 FPS    523 ms       31 ms
- double4 stay / unroll 3     113.7 FPS    563 ms       47 ms
- double1 stay / unroll 9     113.9 FPS    562 ms       32 ms
- double2 stay / unroll 9     120.6 FPS    531 ms       93 ms
- double4 stay / unroll 9      84.5 FPS    758 ms       63 ms

XFX 290x 2
Benchmark                        Result  Run Time  Build Time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Memory Read                  11686 MB/s    844 ms           
- Pinned                     11686 MB/s      3 ms           
- Pageable                    5969 MB/s      5 ms           
Memory Write                 10201 MB/s    594 ms           
- Pinned                     10201 MB/s      3 ms           
- Pageable                    5514 MB/s      5 ms           
Memory Copy                 276955 MB/s   3062 ms           
- 15 MB Block               202480 MB/s      0 ms           
- 32 MB Block               242419 MB/s      0 ms           
- 64 MB Block               261433 MB/s      0 ms           
- 128 MB Block              265864 MB/s      1 ms           
- 256 MB Block              273686 MB/s      2 ms           
- 512 MB Block              276955 MB/s      4 ms           
Single-Precision FLOPS      6347 GFLOPS   8500 ms           
- float1                    6347 GFLOPS    693 ms      109 ms
- float2                    6347 GFLOPS    693 ms       78 ms
- float4                    6214 GFLOPS    708 ms       63 ms
- float8                    6212 GFLOPS    708 ms      125 ms
- float16                   6209 GFLOPS    708 ms      125 ms
Double-Precision FLOPS     793.4 GFLOPS  10093 ms           
- double1                  793.4 GFLOPS    693 ms      266 ms
- double2                  776.9 GFLOPS    708 ms      250 ms
- double4                  776.8 GFLOPS    708 ms      250 ms
- double8                  776.6 GFLOPS    708 ms      250 ms
- double16                 776.3 GFLOPS    708 ms      266 ms
24-bit Integer IOPS          6343 GIOPS   7734 ms           
- int1                       6343 GIOPS    693 ms       63 ms
- int2                       6343 GIOPS    693 ms       32 ms
- int4                       6210 GIOPS    708 ms       63 ms
- int8                       6209 GIOPS    708 ms       47 ms
- int16                      6210 GIOPS    708 ms      125 ms
32-bit Integer IOPS          2113 GIOPS   7891 ms           
- int1                       2113 GIOPS    520 ms      812 ms
- int2                       2109 GIOPS    521 ms       94 ms
- int4                       2059 GIOPS    534 ms      109 ms
- int8                       2070 GIOPS    531 ms       78 ms
- int16                      2068 GIOPS    532 ms      250 ms
64-bit Integer IOPS         486.9 GIOPS  11110 ms           
- long1                     486.9 GIOPS    565 ms     1657 ms
- long2                     475.3 GIOPS    578 ms      188 ms
- long4                     470.7 GIOPS    584 ms      343 ms
- long8                     377.4 GIOPS    728 ms      719 ms
- long16                    224.5 GIOPS    612 ms      890 ms
Single-Precision Julia        991.2 FPS  10719 ms           
- float1 break                457.5 FPS    560 ms      438 ms
- float1 stay / unroll 3      776.0 FPS    660 ms       31 ms
- float2 stay / unroll 3      991.2 FPS    517 ms      110 ms
- float4 stay / unroll 3      706.1 FPS    725 ms       78 ms
- float1 stay / unroll 9      813.5 FPS    629 ms       31 ms
- float2 stay / unroll 9      952.4 FPS    538 ms       78 ms
- float4 stay / unroll 9      789.8 FPS    648 ms       47 ms
Double-Precision Mandel       123.6 FPS   9469 ms           
- double1 break                89.5 FPS    715 ms       31 ms
- double1 stay / unroll 3     113.6 FPS    563 ms       62 ms
- double2 stay / unroll 3     121.8 FPS    525 ms       78 ms
- double4 stay / unroll 3     112.8 FPS    567 ms       78 ms
- double1 stay / unroll 9     114.5 FPS    559 ms       78 ms
- double2 stay / unroll 9     123.6 FPS    518 ms       47 ms
- double4 stay / unroll 9      84.5 FPS    758 ms      125 ms


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> 2 GPUs|AMD R7 250+7850K|2|896|14|1100/720|16981|16625|52420|1579|98.71|1579|316.1|75.21|311.8|32.18
> 
> x64 CPU|AMD A10-7850K|1|4|4|4200|21621|11726|20375|133.8|67.03|33.51|33.51|4.15|35.55|18.27


I have been waiting to see a keveri gpgpu benched by a reliable source. If you wouldn't mind I would love to see how just the integrated does with compute.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 5, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> 2 GPUs|AMD R7 250+7850K|2|896|14|1100/720|16981|16625|52420|1579|98.71|1579|316.1|75.21|311.8|32.18
> 
> x64 CPU|AMD A10-7850K|1|4|4|4200|21621|11726|20375|133.8|67.03|33.51|33.51|4.15|35.55|18.27



Updated.



broken pixel said:


> View attachment 54542
> XFX 290x 1
> Benchmark                        Result  Run Time  Build Time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I'm not going to add it unless you format it yourself. Call me lazy, if you will.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2014)

x64 CPU | Intel i7 4770 | 1 | 4 | 8 | 4134mhz | trial version | 36489MB/s | 33370MB/s | trial version | 262,9 GFLOPS | 131.9 GIOPS | 131.9 GIOPS | 32.88 GIOPS | Trial Version | 87.75FPS
1 GPU | Nvidia GTX780  | 1 | 2304 | 15 | 1267mhz | 12752 MB/s | Trial Version | 245354 MB/s | 4810 GFLOPS | 233.5 GFLOPS | 955.5 GIOPS | Trial Version | 201.4 GFLOPS | 916.5FPS | Trial Version


----------



## Drone (Mar 6, 2014)

wait for it .... it's Pentium4 !!!!








*x86 CPU|Intel Pentium 4|1|1|2|2800|3123|3095|3089|11.23|5.61|3.06|3.06|0.37|312.6|4.63|2.34*


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2014)

Table has been updated. I dig the P4 results. Anyone have a skt478 P4 just for giggles?

Also, the table is predominantly Intel for CPUs. For those of you with systems with AMD cpus, I would love to see how AMD's modules fair on GPGPU. My hunch is that integer performance will be amazing.

Edit: When I say that, I mean 3 module (6 core) and 4 module (8 core) AMD cpus is what I would like to see. Kaveri looks promising considering it's only two modules.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

For a rough estimate on and gpgpu results in comparison to Intel look up how well they hash in cryptocurrencies. https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

Just looking over it myself, an AMD 8350 gets ~60 k/hash and an intel 3770 gets about ~60 k/hash. Its a decent comparison. Integer compute performance.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 8, 2014)

*x86 CPU|Intel Pentium 4|1|1|1|2000|1952|2057|1903|6.97|3.68|3.84|3.84|0.18|3.32|1.77*


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> View attachment 55324


Thanks for the follow up, but...



Aquinus said:


> Note: *Please format the data yourself. I will not do it for you, so please don't only provide a screenshot. Thanks!*


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 8, 2014)

Updated with formatting. 

Might get my hand on a 2,4 Celeron soon too.

PS: Also, the other P4 has SHA1 hash in it's data too, so it's broken the table.


----------



## TRINITAS (Mar 19, 2014)

My computer:


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2014)

TRINITAS said:


> My computer:



I'll add it when you format it. 


Aquinus said:


> Note: *Please format the data yourself. I will not do it for you, so please don't only provide a screenshot. Thanks!*


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Since this thread started, they added a SHA-1 Hash in the benchmark. Anyways, an a10-5800k might be interesting.

x64|A10-5800k|1|4|4|4200|trial|10519|17397|trial|1.64|33.18|33.41|4.16|Trial|18.45

GPU|A10-5800k|1|384|6|800|7072|trial|19713|607.5|38.14|602.3|trial|16.09|76.61|trial


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> For a rough estimate on and gpgpu results in comparison to Intel look up how well they hash in cryptocurrencies. https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> Just looking over it myself, an AMD 8350 gets ~60 k/hash and an intel 3770 gets about ~60 k/hash. Its a decent comparison. Integer compute performance.



AMD CPUs have always excelled at cryptography and I'm not sure why. I suspect AMD has optimized their CPUs for these kinds of workloads.


james888 said:


> Since this thread started, they added a SHA-1 Hash in the benchmark.


Yeah... I don't really want to change the table though, lets leave it the way that it is now for the time being.


----------



## BRiX (Mar 21, 2014)

X64 CPU|Intel Core i7-3930k|1|6|12|4704.4|66361|70235|63530|445.5|222.8|222.3|222.3|55.73|186.0|98.63

2 GPU|Nvidia GTX 780|2|4608|12|1254|23518|22229|505482|9513|472.4|1911|1911|477.1|1801|122.3


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 23, 2014)

GPU
1xGPU|AMD Radeon HD 6770|1|800|16|960|5451|5328|62343|1231|Not Supported|304.4|304.5|61.30|170.7|Not Supported

CPU
x64 CPU|AMD Phenom II X4 955BE|1|4|4|3740|20880|11178|17634|119.6|59.80|38.28|38.28|14.44|47.57|24.23

Don't know how I almost missed this thread. Good work.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 23, 2014)

@itsakjt You know, threads like these like to hide and then they just loose interest. A shame. Maybe I'll start doing some graphical stuff with it soon to entice more people to contribute.

BTW, the table has been updated. Thanks!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 24, 2014)

Guess I can throw my laptop in as well. With a picture bonus of the GPU at 300/300 MHz because I forgot to lift the performance limit. 

1xGPU|AMD Radeon Mobility HD 5650|1|400|5|550|3079|2653|21178|349.1|Not Supported|86.65|86.65|17.47|60.95|Not Supported
x64 CPU|AMD Phenom II X3 N830|1|3|3|2100|13173|6709|10809|50.24|25.12|16.08|16.08|6.06|19.99|10.18

Edit: What's up with some of the columns sorting correctly and some of them not?
Also, the Q9550 entry is missing a x64 CPU in front.

Edit2: Derp me. It's probably the text in the columns that make them go from number order to character order.

Edit3: Now that I'm going so well.  One of the GTX 780 entry's have the total core count in the wrong place, switched with what should be CU count, but is incorrect.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 24, 2014)

Just for fun:


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Just for fun:





Aquinus said:


> If you would be so kind to include a screenshot plus the table code, I will throw the results into this table for all to see and use.
> 
> Thanks to a recommendation by @kn00tcn, here is a table string template:
> 
> ...



@HammerON Please set up the table rows and I'll add it.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> @HammerON Please set up the table rows and I'll add it.


 Sorry - too much work to worry about. Not really wanting nor caring if the score is added


----------



## DSebastiao (Jun 26, 2014)

x86 CPU|Pentium M 740|1|1|1|1733|TRIAL|2834|3049|TRIAL|1.7|2.89|2.88|.31|TRIAL|1.11|


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 27, 2014)

DSebastiao said:


> x86 CPU|Pentium M 740|1|1|1|1733|TRIAL|2834|3049|TRIAL|1.7|2.89|2.88|.31|TRIAL|1.11|


No screenshot?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 27, 2014)

x64 CPU|AMD Athlon 5350|1|4|4|2050|8622|4705|7799|63.46|16.36|30.79|30.77|4.02|26.12|11.71

1 GPU|AMD Radeon R3|1|128|2|600|3525|4727|9140|153.2|9.57|153.1|30.62|7.29|29.94|3.10


----------



## TRINITAS (Jun 27, 2014)

AES-256 with FX-8350!!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 27, 2014)

TRINITAS said:


> AES-256 with FX-8350!!


Very nice! Could we see how both GPUs being checked off holds up and can we get the line for the table to add it to all the others?
Thanks!


----------



## TRINITAS (Jun 27, 2014)

I created a chart for the performance in cryptography:


----------



## DSebastiao (Jun 28, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> No screenshot?



Updated!


----------



## DSebastiao (Jun 28, 2014)

x64 CPU|AMD Sempron 3400+|1|1|1|1200|TRIAL|2441|2392|TRIAL|3.59|2.40|2.40|0.41|TRIAL|1.48|


----------

